# Beards?



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

*Beards - what do you think of em?*​
Ohh yes, likes a bit of roguh I does!10559.32%Noel Edmunds is a poof3016.95%Gay4223.73%


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Right, everyone knows that beards are the sole preserve of perverts, rapists, peado's, train spotters

But, did you know, some men actually grow them for other reasons? Like, for instance, they believe it enhances their "look", or possibly, makes them appear more intelligent? Its true!

My missus likes a bit of rough. She also likes me to have a bit of stubble. But, even at 30, I am physically incapable of growing a proper beard. Which is probably just as well, as it would probably blow my cover as a serial washing line panty thief/sniffer.

What is everyones opinions on beardage, particularly interested in the female perspective?










Its a jokey joke joke folks!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

when my beard / bum fluff grows long it's ginger :cursing: :lol: so i keep i shaved


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Can make one look more rough,

For blending in, Over in afghan/iraq....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

shorty said:


> when my beard / bum fluff grows long it's ginger :cursing: :lol: so i keep i shaved


The whole ginger thing has already been adressed, you have my sympathy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine has more grey bits in it thatn I'm prepaired to accept when I let it out - so I stay clean shaven


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

corbuk said:


> Can make one look more rough,
> 
> For blending in, Over in afghan/iraq....


Good point - do you think anyone has proposed it as a strategy for our special forces lads?

Seriously folks, that was a joke....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> What is everyones opinions on beardage, particularly interested in the female perspective?


I can confirm, I don't like females with beards. Hope that helps answer this part


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I ussually have a bit of stubble or thin goatee.

I think i look too baby-face without it.


----------



## VincentG'sbicep (Jan 29, 2009)

Steer clear of beards. A little stubble is nice but a full on beardie is gross (sorry). If Johnny depp can't pull it off, no-one can.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I can confirm, I don't like females with beards. Hope that helps answer this part


Or hairy sideburns!! Big turnoff on a women for me


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

You could strike a match on my face as I rarely shave, I find that girls like a bit of stubble!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Or hairy sideburns!! Big turnoff on a women for me


I wouldn't go that far.....unless they were like Noddy Holders or summat (even then......)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> The whole ginger thing has already been adressed, you have my sympathy


Luckily (or unluckily) it's all my ginger ones that have gone gray! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

interestingly - the wild card option - the one questioning Noel Edmunds sexuality - is actually lagging behind. This is defying all expectations, and will be getting noted in my thesis "human voting behaviour in spurious online polls" which I am currently writing... it illustrates that if everyone thinks something is a given, they wont vote for it...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I personally think a big busy beard is a person with somethingto hide

Whether that be a lacking personality, a pyscological problem or just an ugly face..

As for slight variations on facial "hairage" I do find a lot of it is for Trend reasons..

ALso A lot of BETAS have like goatees as they dont feel "hard" without it...

Now the colour of beard would also be an issue too

Beards also could be a sign of lazyness of siad person, as its quite common for FATTYS to have beards as they serve a few puposes

1) they are fat and lazy anddont shave

2) They hide their triple chins

3) they can store food for later

4) they disguise dribble when they look at cakes and sweets in shops..

Of course tho, there is NO EXCUSE to inflict an offense GINGER beard on the innocent general public


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Of course tho, there is NO EXCUSE to inflict an offense GINGER beard on the innocent general public


go in the male animal and hacks will show you one :laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hahaha that made me chuckle


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I personally think a big busy beard is a person with somethingto hide
> 
> Whether that be a lacking personality, a pyscological problem or just an ugly face..
> 
> ...


PMSL

JW - can you even grow a beard? You think with all those androgens in you it would be possible... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm not a fan of beards, generally, though a bit of stubble is OK.

Worse than a beard though is a moustache.....just the 'tache..... *shudder* :scared:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> PMSL
> 
> JW - can you even grow a beard? You think with all those androgens in you it would be possible... :lol:


Thats the problem mate...

I have to shave twice a day (chest as well)

I have to get my hair cut once a week

I have my back shaved once a week

although hair on my back is just fine valice hair, but my prsonal barber cut throats it along with back of my neck and in a total gay way it feels really nice:lol: :lol:

And i was never one of those early shaver boys at school either..

But then I heal super quick too so not all bad:beer:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i like a bit of stubble...tickles my thighs it does lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> i like a bit of stubble...tickles my thighs it does lol


why dont you shave it off then??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats the problem mate...
> 
> I have to shave twice a day (chest as well)
> 
> ...


I'm calling you out on all of the above :lol:

Take daily photos Mr Wolverine :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

jw007 said:


> why dont you shave it off then??? :lol: :lol:


i tried but its like yours....grows back to quick lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> interestingly - the wild card option - the one questioning Noel Edmunds sexuality - is actually lagging behind. This is defying all expectations, and will be getting noted in my thesis "human voting behaviour in spurious online polls" which I am currently writing... it illustrates that if everyone thinks something is a given, they wont vote for it...


Why can't I vote for all three options! :confused1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I think grey/white beards are the worse... Oh Hi Patrick, didn't see you there.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Why can't I vote for all three options! :confused1:


Ah sorry Patrick, I am an utter newb at polls, didnt realise I had to set that option


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> I'm calling you out on all of the above :lol:
> 
> Take daily photos Mr Wolverine :lol:


going to my barber in few hours I will take camera and post on shic LMFAO:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I personally think a big busy beard is a person with somethingto hide


I particularly agree with this - case in point - Santa Claus. Anyone that gets a kick creeping into kids bedrooms while they are sleeping and emptying their sack is definitely a wrong un'


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I particularly agree with this - case in point - Santa Claus. Anyone that gets a kick creeping into kids bedrooms while they are sleeping and emptying their sack is definitely a wrong un'


This guy takes the fvcking biscuit. Walks around all day with his hand up a dogs ar5e AND they call him a childrens entertainer. And look at that 'tache too.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

too rite!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone think of anyone with a beard that they would trust to babysit their kids? Because I am struggling.

Bill Oddie - nope

David Belamy - nope

Rolf Harris - definitely nope, apart from whatever he is trying to hide, he's Australian...

David Blunket - not on your nelly

Arnold in running man bearded mode - no chance

My Dad - hell no

I mean at the very least its a hygiene and fire hazard?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Can anyone think of anyone with a beard that they would trust to babysit their kids? Because I am struggling.
> 
> Bill Oddie - nope
> 
> ...


Full beard or goatee style???


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

shave every 2-3 days and it gets a bit of stubble and remove it 

aint got much on the sides compared to goatee and neck area. Its comin tho!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Even worse...










:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Sexy stuble on a man is sometimes good on the right guy but gives a girl a chin/face rash when kissing.
> 
> Tash.....bleugh.


So your with me missus then. I just fel like a tramp with it tbh!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Even worse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you evil cvnt:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

My office now smells of p1ss and i just puked my protein shake all over my bottles of test and tren..

Going to have to let dutch_scott have them now:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Im not risking it, not with what ive swallowed of late:whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i think they are cute


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Can anyone think of anyone with a beard that they would trust to babysit their kids? Because I am struggling.
> 
> Bill Oddie - nope
> 
> ...


my gran used to babysit me when i was a kid - does she count :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> I'm not a fan of beards, generally, though a bit of stubble is OK.
> 
> *Worse than a beard though is a moustache.....just the 'tache..... *shudder** :scared:


Bek... don't you're scaring me..... ewwww :crying:

Stubble = Fine

Beard = Barf



RS2007 said:


> I particularly agree with this - case in point - Santa Claus. Anyone that gets a kick creeping into kids bedrooms while they are sleeping and emptying their sack is definitely a wrong un'


PMSFL.... can't rep you again..... class...... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Gf always wants me to grow a beard but i always give up as it doesnt come in as thick as i would like, i shave once a week or so whenever i can be bothered.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

:whistling:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Some guys really suit a beard.... (like Jason Stratham phwoar!)

I like it to look at or even to touch but dinna think your coming near my face with it! My skin is too sensitive so I get wee sore blotchy bits.

Luckily Johnny has fair hair and the hair doesn't tend to be too thick/rough on his face. He keeps threatening to grow a "mouw'stache" (as he so tenderly calles it!) but I will impose a 'ban' if he does!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Having said that (who am I, Simon Cowell?) I said yes, I likes me a bit o' rough!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

God you're all fcuked up! Everyone knows REAL men have beards! Atavism rules, OK!?

My Grandpa told me if I wanted a good beard to scrub my face every day with Wright's Coal Tar soap - and it worked!

I regularly shave down to a neat mohawk and a nuzzley goatee, and in 2 weeks I have a full head of hair and a full set again... Grey/white nowadays - shame - but it gets the results I want... :wink:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I only grow it when I fancy a bit of asian fanny


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I only grow it when I fancy a bit of asian fanny


wtf!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Goose said:


> wtf!


Yea they like their men to look like Ghandi


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Britbb said:


> I ussually have a bit of stubble or thin goatee.
> 
> I think i look too baby-face without it.


dito


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I only grow it when I fancy a bit of asian fanny





MaKaVeLi said:


> Yea they like their men to look like Ghandi


WTF?? Classy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Bit hairy at the moment as you can see from the avi (surprised how quickly it grew in) - had no complaints so far. Might shave it off sometime though.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nathrakh said:


> Bit hairy at the moment as you can see from the avi (surprised how quickly it grew in) - had no complaints so far. Might shave it off sometime though.


Dude, WTF with the beard?

But, the fantastic physique makes up for it :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

always clean shaven myself. I get lazy every now and again and have a little stubble, but for the most part I am always clean shaven. Beard is not for me..... Goatee kind of looks stupid on me also....imo


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> always clean shaven myself. I get lazy every now and again and have a little stubble, but for the most part I am always clean shaven. Beard is not for me..... Goatee kind of looks stupid on me also....imo


Nah - I reckon you'd look really fcukable as a bearded Spartan... :wink:

Most men look more male and tougher with the RIGHT beard...

Such a waste fo fcuking time (literally) poncing about with a razor every day... (Mini rant over...) :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Most of the time I leave a bit of stubble, just because I can't be ****d shaving


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Nah - I reckon you'd look really fcukable as a bearded Spartan... :wink:
> 
> Most men look more male and tougher with the RIGHT beard...
> 
> Such a waste fo fcuking time (literally) poncing about with a razor every day... (Mini rant over...) :laugh:


I will see if I can get Mak to photoshop me with a beard Patrick, and then we will see. I am not convinced that a beard will help my cause


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Patrick's gonna cream his pants:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I will see if I can get Mak to photoshop me with a beard Patrick, and then we will see. I am not convinced that a beard will help my cause


Great! - it's gotta be a neat, dark, close Saturnine one - MMMMMM! :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Patrick's gonna cream his pants:lol:


MMMM! - But closer neater and shorter please with just the suggestion of a point...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> MMMM! - But closer neater and shorter please with just the suggestion of a point...


Like leonidas?


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

i shave at the most once a week always get wrong of the girlfriend for been prickly


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Patrick's gonna cream his pants:lol:


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on now.....That in no way is a good look for me!!:laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL - Give him an Osama Bin Laden Mak!!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Patrick's gonna cream his pants:lol:


I do regularly - I don't care these days - sticky but fun...


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Patrick's gonna cream his pants:lol:


Oh good god! I swear there is a guy at my gym who IS the double of this pic. No joke. Bradders, back me up here.... The guy who trains with Sergio Ticchini man....

Cue Prodiver grabbing car keys hastily and making a snappy journey to Aberdeen!!! :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Like leonidas?


Very likely - depends which portrayal of him...



zeus87529 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on now.....That in no way is a good look for me!!:laugh:


Just wait... :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ahhh ha

What about Grissom from CSI, he seems alright.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yea they like their men to look like Ghandi


I just got De'ja vu!

Good think my surname is Gande then.. Roll on the asians!

Mine is silent 'e' thank you..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Oh good god! I swear there is a guy at my gym who IS the double of this pic. No joke. Bradders, back me up here.... The guy who trains with Sergio Ticchini man....
> 
> Cue Prodiver grabbing car keys hastily and making a snappy journey to Aberdeen!!! :lol:


Aw! Man! Had many happy times in Aberdeen - all those desperate fisher boys and firemen down in Footdee... :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Aw! Man! Had many happy times in Aberdeen - all those desperate fisher boys and firemen down in Footdee... :laugh:


Aye, well theres now a hooker ratio of about 5 mangy skanks:1 fisher/off shore worker and if you'd seen half of them the guys would need to be frickin desperate or fulfilling a dying wish!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Grey tache with nicotine stain is acceptable anything else is a turn off.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> PMSL - Give him an Osama Bin Laden Mak!!!!


I think you mean Bri Laden:lol:


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

My beard is already a loved member of UKM after I posted pics of myself, more people slated it than made comments about the shape I am in LOL

<o> </o>

Since then I have shaved off the tache and the 'neckbeard' for a slightly Muslim/Amish look, I went to shave it off today but when I saw it in the mirror I laughed so much I had to keep it.

<o> </o>

Beards ****ing rocks!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you mean Bri Laden:lol:


LOL Quality


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Aye, well theres now a hooker ratio of about 5 mangy skanks:1 fisher/off shore worker and if you'd seen half of them the guys would need to be frickin desperate or fulfilling a dying wish!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Twas ever thus really I think. Roistering back regularly to Footdee from nights out on the toon I got to know a few of the regular "girls" on the harbour road mg: - never shagged any though - talk about ruff!

But some of the big local fisher boys were so kind and nice and such fun - given the chance - and you should have seen the firemen in their gear playing with their hoses into the harbour. A few always called in for tea and cake...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you mean Bri Laden:lol:


Aw NOOOOOO!

Do a Leonidian one as discussed, pretty please MaK!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Twas ever thus really I think. Roistering back regularly to Foottee from nights out on the toon I got to know a few of the regular "girls" on the harbour road mg: - never shagged any though - talk about ruff!
> 
> But some of the big local fisher boys were so kind and nice and such fun - given the chance - and you should have seen the firemen in their gear playing with their hoses into the harbour. A few always called in for tea and cake...


Oh I bet they did!!

The gym I go to is down at the Harbour and all the streets are hoachin wi cheap ass bints. They even try to climb into my car when I stop at the traffic lights or road ends! Seriously! Not amused! Either my guns are that big I look like a bloke or they are that mad wi' it that they dinna care! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Christ Maka, they pics are ace!

With your sheer ingenius computer wizardry you could even make me look hot! You could give me a slinky wee waist and a big pert booty! Yay!

Then looks in mirror....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I'll need a pic of your booty first:whistling:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

FFS, Have you lost it already..??

Here it is again....


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

just get my two cents in before im emotionally scarred by maks pics - shave everyday. feels wrong.weird.lazy not to.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> ...The gym I go to is down at the Harbour and all the streets are hoachin wi cheap ass bints...


With beards and moustaches...

Actually - couldn't you cash in on the fact that they trust you and run a few?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you mean Bri Laden:lol:


I have suddenly become a member of the Taliban.... Thanks Mak....Fooker:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I have suddenly become a member of the Taliban.... Thanks Mak....Fooker:lol:


A gay bloke and a str8 girl just visiting saw your first pic with the shorter beard, Zeus, and thought you very 'andsome! 

Come on MaK - do Zeus with a really sexy close beard... (I would...) :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> A gay bloke and a str8 girl just visiting saw your first pic with the shorter beard, Zeus, and thought you very 'andsome!
> 
> Come on MaK - do Zeus with a really sexy close beard... (I would...) :laugh:


 :blush: :laugh: I just don't see it with the beard Patrick. Was the str8 girl a hotty??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fck the lot of you, especially you, gimp-boy.



jw007 said:


> I personally think a big busy beard is a person with somethingto hide. Whether that be a lacking personality, a pyscological problem or just an ugly face..
> 
> Beards also could be a sign of lazyness of siad person, as its quite common for FATTYS to have beards as they serve a few puposes
> 
> ...


Bearded and proud of it. And looking hot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Fck the lot of you, especially you, gimp-boy.
> 
> Bearded and proud of it. And looking hot.


Now there is a hot bearded dude!!   :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> :blush: :laugh: I just don't see it with the beard Patrick. Was the str8 girl a hotty??


Pretty much - tall, slim, blonde and beautifully dressed...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Pretty much - tall, slim, blonde and beautifully dressed...


Please can I have her number? I'll do that photoshop later but i'm going out soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Pretty much - tall, slim, blonde and beautifully dressed...


Is she willing to relocate?? :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Fck the lot of you, especially you, gimp-boy.
> 
> Bearded and proud of it. And looking hot.


1) they are ... lazy and don't shave Check

2) They hide their triple chins Check

3) they can store food for later Check

4) they disguise dribble when they look at cakes and sweets in shops... Check

 :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Please can I have her number? I'll do that photoshop later but i'm going out soon





zeus87529 said:


> Is she willing to relocate?? :lol:


Nah - she's happy with a tall, dark, fit, bearded academic...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sure it's just something extra to hang on when your violently sword fighting for you gay chaps.

That's why I only fvck birds with triple chins anyway!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have designer stubble - I look about 5 when I'm clean shaved so I do grow a short beard, trimmed nicely.

The birds love it!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> 1) they are ... lazy and don't shave Check
> 
> 2) They hide their triple chins Check
> 
> ...


Are you calling me fat?

Or a hunka-hunka beary love?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Are you calling me fat?
> 
> Who me!? Now would I?
> 
> Or a hunka-hunka beary love?


Do I get a test drive?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Do I get a test drive?


You don't mean in his car either, I just - can tell:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> You don't mean in his car either, I just - can tell:lol:


Personally, I don't mind where we do it...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Do I get a test drive?


Depends, do you know how to use a stick-shift?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys Guys, i cant believe its got this far..

We all know 9 out of 10 pussys prefer wiskers!!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Depends, do you know how to use a stick-shift?


Yep - and I can double de-clutch too... :tongue:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'm sure it's just *something extra to hang on when your violently sword fighting* for you gay chaps...


That's why Alexander the Great banned all his men from having beards - and most of them were gay...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a bear, anyone who is on my facebook will vouch for that ive not been 100% clean shaven in about 10 years now (since it started growing)

at present i have a long beard and am contemplating incorporating a moustache and goatee part as well (it doesnt grow on my cheeks though)

incidentally we ae ripping the pi55 out of a lad at work due to his decision to grow a bear to cover his spots, he says last time he grew it it was ginger, this time (20+ years later) it's white and so far after 9 days people are just noticing, its pathetic, it really is


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i have a *bear*, anyone who is on my facebook will vouch for that ive not been 100% clean shaven in about 10 years now (since it started growing)
> 
> at present i have a long beard and am contemplating incorporating a moustache and goatee part as well (it doesnt grow on my cheeks though)
> 
> incidentally we ae ripping the pi55 out of a lad at work due to his decision to grow a *bear* to cover his spots, he says last time he grew it it was ginger, this time (20+ years later) it's white and so far after 9 days people are just noticing, its pathetic, it really is


All these bears - I want one!

You and the lad need some Wright's Coal Tar soap!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> All these bears - I want one!
> 
> You and the lad need some Wright's Coal Tar soap!


bears are the future mate, it is not a full beard so it is known as a bear

or alternatively i cant spell, make your own mind up


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

rs2007.

why the comment regarding muslims who have a beard blowing themselves up for god?

those are extremists, why brand all muslims the same?

can u remove ur comment mate...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dantheman said:


> rs2007.
> 
> why the comment regarding muslims who have a beard blowing themselves up for god?
> 
> ...


Nope, I wont.

It is clearly comedy and a joke - 111 posts and you are the first to complain, perhaps you need to look at your own hypersensitivity - after all, prodiver and darren, both bearded gentlemen, have far more reason to be offended, since, if they had take the post seriously, I am basically calling anyone with a beard all of the things in my opening post... you DO agree that peados are worse? Yet you complain about the muslim angle....

But both Darren and Prodiver are intelligent gentlemen, and therefore realised that I was full of bs, in the name of humour.

So no, I wont edit the comment - if a mod decides to do it because of whiney bitching from members that have no sense of humour (or probably do, when it is aimed at others, just not them) then fine, Im cool with that - but edit it myself I will not.

Thanks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dantheman said:


> rs2007.
> 
> why the comment regarding muslims who have a beard blowing themselves up for god?
> 
> ...


It just so happens that the majority of these extremists have beards. Whats the problem in commenting on this?

He commented on the beards.... NOT the religion or the activities of the extremists... JUST the beards.

The majority of Scots are pale and carry the ginger gene. Do you hear us moaning when its pointed out? No, because we have this thing called a sense of humour, plus the ability to laugh at ourselves.

Sounds to me like you're looking for an excuse to be offended tbh. Lighten up.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh and a quick one to the one person (*not* dantheman btw) who negged me for my opening post, with the tip "be careful with the race comments" - would just like to point out that muslim is not a race, nor are peados, pervs, or trainspotters.

I mean reps mean fk all, but if you are going to complain / neg, at least do it with some semblance of intelligence and get your wording/facts right :lol:

Lest you look a bell-end!

*
LATER NOTE - This person was good enough to come back to me and say that they maybe came in a bit harsh - appreciated mate!*

*
*

*
Karma is restored *


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just looked and nothing offensive in that post at all imo....

Danthe man, if you have any issues please see a mod, do not attempt to ask people yourselves to remove posts or edit them....thanks


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Oh and a quick one to the one person (*not* dantheman btw) who negged me for my opening post, with the tip "be careful with the race comments" - would just like to point out that muslim is not a race, nor are peados, pervs, or trainspotters.
> 
> I mean reps mean fk all, but if you are going to complain / neg, at least do it with some semblance of intelligence and get your wording/facts right :lol:
> 
> ...


I'll super rep you to make up for it dude... :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe RS is who dantheman is considering 'punching some couple of times' in his thread :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Maybe RS is who dantheman is considering 'punching some couple of times' in his thread :thumb:


Oh crap, I hadnt thought about that! mg:

fk.

You cant hit me, not my beautiful beautiful face, nooooooo

I'll let you shag me Dan, cool? Just dont mark the face

I'd hate to be as ugly as.... say.... JW.... cos then I'd have to grow a beard for sure... so just don't hit the face OK???


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHH Wait a minute - this is all my fault, I see where i have went wrong - I totally neglected to put a single smiley in my opening post, hence why some folks think I am being serious 

How could I have missed this? What a nobber I am!!

I shall address this in a suitable fashion immediately.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dantheman is gonna get you..........

What you gonna do?

What you gonna do?

When Dantheman comes for you?

GHS


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I am currently typing this from the crawl space under the floorboards, He'll never get me down here, Im too well dug in, got tinned food to last me at least 18 months (think I mentioned in the lucid dreaming thread of my fear of holocaust?).

I forgot my panty liners and bog roll though, so I am in for a messy few months until this all blows over, spare a thought for me guys.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh crap I forgot my shaving kit, Im going to have to grow a beard now. Sh1t. Probably get shot on my return to the surface for being mistaken for a jihadi or a pead :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I am currently typing this from the crawl space under the floorboards, He'll never get me down here, Im too well dug in, got tinned food to last me at least 18 months (think I mentioned in the lucid dreaming thread of my fear of holocaust?).
> 
> I forgot my panty liners and bog roll though, so I am in for a messy few months until this all blows over, spare a thought for me guys.


Hope you remembered a torch, cos when your laptop battery dies you're buggered.....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks to RS and Dan, this thread may actually have an even more positive outcome:

Hopefully, members may in future take note that "muslim" is indeed NOT a racial term.

It's true that predominantly Asians have been identified with the muslim religion, but muslims are found from all nationalities: there are many non-Asian muslims.

In the same way, Christianity was an eastern religion, but today it is a world-wide religion.

However, there are muslims who, for whatever purpose, always wrongly claim that criticism of their religion is racism against Arab and Asian peoples. It is not.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hope you remembered a torch, cos when your laptop battery dies you're buggered.....


I know, but the world has moved on for me now, and I just have to accept that some of the things I took for granted, are gone now... like so many dry leaves, blown away in an autumn breeze...

Zara, do one thing for me I beg of you.... tell Brian I love him?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I know, but the world has moved on for me now, and I just have to accept that some of the things I took for granted, are gone now... like so many dry leaves, blown awAy in an autumn breeze...
> 
> Zara, do one thing for me I beg of you.... tell Brian I love him?


 :crying: sniff......

ok mate.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Thanks to RS and Dan, this thread may actually have an even more positive outcome:
> 
> Hopefully, members may in future take note that "muslim" is indeed NOT a racial term.
> 
> ...


Great post Patrick.

I'd also like to add that peados, rapists, perverts and even trainspotters are not racial terms either. Nor are Beardys a race.

Just in case anyone was unclear on that point.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It just so happens that the majority of these extremists have beards. Whats the problem in commenting on this?
> 
> He commented on the beards.... NOT the religion or the activities of the extremists... JUST the beards.
> 
> ...


Good on you!

Pelayo- Pale, Scottish...and Strawberry Blonde....:laugh:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hmmm I like having a bit of stubble and think I look better with it.... Id like to be able to grow a beard but it comes up really patchy at the mo :crying:

So with like 4 days worth of growth i just look like a hobo :crying:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

being a foreigner i find it easy to grow a beard...

i originally grew one to make me look older as i was dealing with people who though i was too young to be able to do a proper job.

now, i just keep it trimmed with clippers once a week... easier than full on saving.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

damn those pesky foreigners and their beards


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> hmmm I like having a bit of stubble and think I look better with it.... *Id like to be able to grow a beard but it comes up really patchy* at the mo :crying:
> 
> So with like 4 days worth of growth i just look like a hobo :crying:


Seriously - scrub your face twice a day with Wright's Coal Tar soap - it really works. Something to do with cleansing and aggravating the hair follicles and toughening the hair...

Hope the new version works as well...:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrights_Coal_Tar_Soap


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

thinkIremember that stuff - orange bars? Made the bath water look filthy? 

I think this is what my mum told me to get for me terrible acne when I was a teenager.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> thinkIremember that stuff - orange bars? Made the bath water look filthy?
> 
> I think this is what my mum told me to get for me terrible acne when I was a teenager.


Yep - brilliant stuff - smells awesome too...

I can still picture as a child blue and white bath and tiles, loads of steam, a roaring open fire (in the bathroom!), huge white fluffy bath sheets, and the smell of the yellow soap... MMMMMM!

Much the same at school after rugger... :wink:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ahhhh I might get me some of that too!

Open fires, fond memories - another thing the PC brigade/environmental militia took from us, damn them!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> ahhhh I might get me some of that too!
> 
> Open fires, fond memories - another thing the PC brigade/environmental militia took from us, damn them!


Nah - theyre still in many a scottish council house.... usually the worse the area, the more houses/flats there are still with coal fires


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah - theyre still in many a scottish council house.... usually the worse the area, the more houses/flats there are still with coal fires


Damn.... well I miss em, all the council houses here got switched to either gas or leccy central heating eons ago... you cant even have a good bonfire in the back garden these days lol!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> Seriously - scrub your face twice a day with Wright's Coal Tar soap - it really works. Something to do with cleansing and aggravating the hair follicles and toughening the hair...
> 
> Hope the new version works as well...:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrights_Coal_Tar_Soap


hmmmmm Ok Where could I find said magic beard inducing soap?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> hmmmmm Ok Where could I find said magic beard inducing soap?


REAL gay men like RS, Chris and me know these things - thought you did! :laugh:

In London: Horrids/Harabs (Harrods), John Bell and Croydon - good chemists, bigger Boots...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just shave the bits that dont grow proper and pretend you didnt want them bits

thats what i do


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> *REAL gay men like RS, Chris and me* know these things - thought you did! :laugh:


HEY!!!!! Where is my name in the mention??  :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> HEY!!!!! Where is my name in the mention??


you dont have a beard


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

davetherave said:


> you dont have a beard


Yes I do


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> HEY!!!!! Where is my name in the mention??  :laugh:


Give it time, give it time... :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Yes I do
> 
> View attachment 22607


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a lovely beard, and I think people who haven't may be a bit gay!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I have to say I quite like a bloke with a beard...but there are beards and beards. I prefer rough and ready to 'english garden clipped'.

And just to show there are exception to JW fat and lazy and no personality rule!!!!!! There has been alot said about Paul George but that he lacks personality isn't one of them....as for fat...well....you decide:whistling:










I have to say there is something about the catching food part....but i doubt it's cream cakes!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I have to say I quite like a bloke with a beard...but there are beards and beards. I prefer rough and ready to 'english garden clipped'.
> 
> And just to show there are exception to JW fat and lazy and no personality rule!!!!!! There has been alot said about Paul George but that he lacks personality isn't one of them....as for fat...well....you decide:whistling:
> 
> ...


LOL thats me totally caught with my pi$$ taking   

Erm,,, Paul is an exception because he is a fellow Extremist (as in extreme nutrition, not the ones that blow everything up).

Well, thats my get out clause anyway :lol:

On a serious note, outstanding pic of an outstanding bodybuilder, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

fvck me, he looks awsome.

Tan Whens your next meet and greet with Paul at the Gym??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i nabout 30 minutes i will have a shaved head and a big tickly beard

i have folliculitus so i have to trim my beard before my head or it all becomes a big mess

so if i dont shave my beard and do my head im stuck with a beard


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> fvck me, he looks awsome.
> 
> Tan Whens your next meet and greet with Paul at the Gym??


Our next seminar is for the ladies but we will sort another one out for the end of summer. Probably about August time!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Our next seminar is for the ladies but we will sort another one out for the end of summer. Probably about August time!


Count me in !!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Keep your eye on the shows n pros section because I'll put a thread in there when we're ready x


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you mean Bri Laden:lol:


 LOL thats some quality photoshopping! hahaha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

This is bloody ancient - how did this get dredged back up :confused1:

Funny though ! 

I'm going for the stubble though :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Another awesome RS thread, brought back from the dead :lol:

Search Youtube for Pedophile Beard by john la joey :lol:

in fact watch all his stuff, funny guy


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Another awesome RS thread, brought back from the dead :lol:
> 
> Search Youtube for Pedophile Beard by john la joey :lol:
> 
> in fact watch all his stuff, funny guy


might make me cod n peas slightly more edible then ..shall have a look ..although why you couldnt just make my life easier by fookin posting links for me - I dont know  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine grows grery and scabby so its a shave every other day for me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> might make me cod n peas slightly more edible then ..shall have a look ..although why you couldnt just make my life easier by fookin posting links for me - I dont know  :lol:


Too busy stuffing face with Cadburys fruit an nut to be totally honest

sorry Jem :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Too busy stuffing face with Cadburys fruit an nut to be totally honest
> 
> sorry Jem :lol:


 :cursing: [email protected] :cursing:

mine has been moved to sunday [coz paul thought it was a good idea :cursing: ]

:lol: :lol: :lol: <<< these are here purely to keep the peace >>>>I'm really not amoosed :cursing:



....still - fits in nicely with the brits next week so not complaining too much - means I can actually eat some of the shortbread I am planning on bringing with me :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Beards are for ****.

You want one of these bad boys, took me 6 weeks to grow this ****er about 3 years ago. doing it again in nov for charity mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

That lools the fvcking bizness:lol: would def grow one if I could lol


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Look good when neat & short. David Bellamy is a no no.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't own a razor, I just use a trimmer every couple of days to keep my stubble in check. It's just shorter than my hair, which is grade one.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rams you would grow one for comedic purposes alone ...

dont handle bar moustachios look a bit porno though....


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Jem said:


> rams you would grow one for comedic purposes alone ...
> 
> dont handle bar moustachios look a bit porno though....


I don't see the downside here? :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

In November loads of people grow a tache for 'movember'. You basically grow a dodgy tache for a month and get sponsored and give the money to a prostate cancer charity.

It's quite funny, you'll be suited up on the tube on the way to work getting odd looks for sporting a Hitler on your top lip or some 1970's racer bike handle bar monstrosity.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i still cant grow a full beard 

dont want to anyway though


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jem said:


> rams you would grow one for comedic purposes alone ...
> 
> dont handle bar moustachios look a bit porno though....


Very 80's porno :thumb:

I'll keep you posted on my bar tache in november


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CJones said:


> Very 80's porno :thumb:
> 
> I'll keep you posted on my bar tache in november


yes with pictures


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just stumbled across this...my dad has a beard and I love him to bits. I love beards in a purely loving daughter type way...defo not in a sexy way...I do like stubble though.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the nicest beard ive seen was when Cheryl was married to Ashley Cole


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Misses prefers me with, so i have one. Plus its easier, than shaving every day!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

i prefer stubble,havent wet shaven in months now,just run the clippers over hair/beard at the same time


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jem said:


> yes with pictures


I'll take plenty of pics just for you jem :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

rs007 said:


> That lools the fvcking bizness:lol: would def grow one if I could lol


Twaz a fine lip slug hombre :lol:

I'd have 1 full time if the wife let me.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

CJones said:


> Beards are for ****.
> 
> You want one of these bad boys, took me 6 weeks to grow this ****er about 3 years ago. doing it again in nov for charity mate


In work were doing the "no shave November" too.

Problem is i have 2 weddings and a christening that month - Just hope i dont fit the paedo/ homeless/ math teacher look.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

lol, I've got the same problem.

I have a christening, very important meeting, and a family photograph.

Love it though, as mentioned, if the wife let me I roll with a hanblebar 24/7


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ginger goatee and proud so get it up ya, ya bunch of ******* you only slag us gingers as you feel threatened by us we are the master race...

let the abuse ensue


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

bigbear21 said:


> ginger goatee and proud so get it up ya, ya bunch of ******* you only slag us gingers as you *feel threatened by us we are the master race...*
> 
> let the abuse ensue


Is this your leader


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> ginger goatee and proud so get it up ya, ya bunch of ******* you only slag us gingers as you feel threatened by us we are the master race...
> 
> let the abuse ensue


NEGGED... :ban: .........................


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I don't shave on the weekends and definitely get a fair bit of stubble by sunday night. Problem is that shaving on Monday morning is a chore...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> NEGGED... :ban: .........................


Just for you you Manc *****tm*  a picture of my lovely ginger tache, which I did turn into a goatie before shaving the lot off. Proper ginger filthy porn tach!! Smell the ammonia....


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm currently sporting the Bic'd head + full beard look. I've even let the sideys come up over the ears and then put the razor over them so it leaves a straight line disappearing behind the ear. Sometimes it's fun to look mental


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i only really shave when i am at home

usually working away so i then i let it grow but still gets on my tits after 7-10 days of itchyness then have to shave


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BillC said:


> Just for you you Manc *****tm*  a picture of my lovely ginger tache, which I did turn into a goatie before shaving the lot off. Proper ginger filthy porn tach!! Smell the ammonia....


WRONG WRONG WRONG....just so ****ing wrong.... :ban: :ban:.... :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I always have the ahem "beckham" style designer stubble, without it i look 15


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wish I could grow enough hair to grow a beard


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Some men look good with beards, some look awful. A full beard + shaved head is the worst combination and downright hysterical to look at.

A bit of rough is always good. :thumb:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Britbb said:


> I ussually have a bit of stubble or thin goatee.
> 
> I think i look too baby-face without it.


ditto when i shave i look about 15


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wee G said:


> I'm currently sporting the Bic'd head + full beard look. I've even let the sideys come up over the ears and then put the razor over them so it leaves a straight line disappearing behind the ear. Sometimes it's fun to look mental





Gym Bunny said:


> A full beard + shaved head is the worst combination and downright hysterical to look at.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Chuck Norris had a beard, nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's OK Con, I can handle this harsh internet mocking from GB... honest....(sniff sniff).

I know it's good to be able to make girls laugh, but not like this!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wee G said:


> It's OK Con, I can handle this harsh internet mocking from GB... honest....(sniff sniff).
> 
> I know it's good to be able to make girls laugh, but not like this!!!!


 :lol: I wasn't thinking of you Wee G. *pats head in reassuring manner* I know someone who has grown a huge lead singer of SOAD beard and has a shaved head and he looks like an utter tool!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I often let my beard grow out for a couple of weeks before shaving. I do this for a few reasons -

1) laziness (less shaving)

2) less bloodloss ([email protected] at shaving and always cut myself)

3) anything that hides my face improves my look (am butt ugly)

My girlfreind really likes my face fluff when I allow it to grow... most probably to do with my third reason for growing it. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I shave 2-3 times a week.. Hate it.. So I've always got s bit of a growth... It can look pretty cool if it's not over shaped with military precision... But full on beards are a no no...


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

im an ex squaddie so i love the freedom of not shaving every day and it gives my skin a rest, but my beard is an alpha male beard that puts king leonidas's to shame


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

shorty said:


> when my beard / bum fluff grows long it's ginger :cursing: :lol: so i keep i shaved


Same!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I cant grow a beard because it grows patchy. People have told me a beard or anything wouldnt suit me so I tend to stay clean shaven all the time haha.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Right, everyone knows that beards are the sole preserve of perverts, rapists, peado's, train spotters
> 
> But, did you know, some men actually grow them for other reasons? Like, for instance, they believe it enhances their "look", or possibly, makes them appear more intelligent? Its true!
> 
> ...


Yeah im the same mate, im only 21 but i cant grow a full beard properly either, neck, tash, chin and goatee areas always grow thick but my cheeks and general face, smoooth as a babies **** :thumbup1: some guys just cant grow full ones..

I would prefer being able to grow nice stubble, but im sure as i get older ill be glad i cant grow a full on face jungle


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Currently growing a handlebar tache

Mainly because I'm a real man


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

CJones said:


> Currently growing a handlebar tache
> 
> Mainly because I'm a real man


Hahahaha :lol: i want a semi dreaded snake tongue chin goatee one day.. not enough length yet :/


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

CJones said:


> Currently growing a handlebar tache
> 
> Mainly because I'm a real man


 :thumb:

Moustaches are cool as ****!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well it has been over a year and a half since I wrote my initial scathing post on beards, that resulted in this thread.

A lot has happened in this time, including myself losing so much hair from the crown of my head, that I keep my skull shaved in, very often razored.

This has resulted in me contemplating beardage.

Whether or not this is some psychological transferrance - I am tyring to make up for lack of hair on my head by cultivating it on my fizog - remains to be seen.

However, even now, at 32 versus the original posts 30 years of age, am still unable to grow full, thick, dense beardiality. This is despite the fact I have hammered several different AAS in an attempt to fertilize the beardage.

I have also tried Prodivers time-proven method of daily face scrubbage with the venerable Wrights Coal Tar soap, but to no avail.

Any suggestions on how to farm a proper face full of hair would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS could a mod add an option to the poll "Beards are completely acceptable, as long as being used to make up for a shortfall in hair elsewhere on the body"


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> well it has been over a year and a half since I wrote my initial scathing post on beards, that resulted in this thread.
> 
> A lot has happened in this time, including myself losing so much hair from the crown of my head, that I keep my skull shaved in, very often razored.
> 
> ...


get the final op so you are a full man and no longer a lady boy then full mad beardage will follow


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

used to roll with this bad boy a couple of years ago










Its about the same length now but I'm growing it longer this time :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jsb said:


> im an ex squaddie so i love the freedom of not shaving every day and it gives my skin a rest, but my beard is an alpha male beard that puts king leonidas's to shame


In the 2nd pic you look like that guy out of 300 :laugh:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

rs007 said:


> well it has been over a year and a half since I wrote my initial scathing post on beards, that resulted in this thread.
> 
> A lot has happened in this time, including myself losing so much hair from the crown of my head, that I keep my skull shaved in, very often razored.
> 
> ...


Change your parents.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Just thought I would drag this old thread back from the grave.

I've either got a full beard or gotee at a number one length but I've got a bald head which I run the clippers over without the guard on.

Now in the gym this morning there was a fella with a bald head and full beard that I would estimate was at a length of a number three. He looked pretty cool.

Thing is when I grow my beard to say a number two I look like a complete tool and I don't know why. Possibly the other fella looked good was because his beard was all dark brown and I look like a tramp as mine is a mix of ginger, brown and grey???

Disclaimer: my head hair, chest hairb and pubes are brown and I do not have the pale pasty skin tone of a Ginger -despite the red bits in my beard!


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

corbuk said:


> Can make one look more rough,
> 
> For blending in, Over in afghan/iraq....


haha Quality!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd love to rock a beard.

Unfortunately my beard is bright orange!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I grow a beard to hide my face!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Problem solved rams you need one of these mate :laugh:

http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/fashion/2010/10/25/2010-10-25_beard_hats_wearers_swear_cap_with_buildin_facial_hair_keeps_the_cold_away.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i normally have a beard or goatee or stubble, quite like it, look too baby faced clean shaven !!


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i normally have a beard or goatee or stubble, quite like it, look too baby faced clean shaven !!


I know what you mean. When I shave I get asked for id in pubs, I'm nearly 31! It will all pay off when I start to shave in my mid 40s.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I just shaved after 18 days yesterday,the longest i've ever left it.Looked too much like worzel gummage and worse still a latent ginger gene seems to have manifested itself!! There were definite orange hairs among it.These things are best hidden.The wife and kids let off a big cheer when they saw it gone.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I just shaved after 18 days yesterday,the longest i've ever left it.Looked too much like worzel gummage and worse still a latent ginger gene seems to have manifested itself!! There were definite orange hairs among it.These things are best hidden.The wife and kids let off a big cheer when they saw it gone.


LOL 2 1/2 months is the longest i have gone without shaving or trimming mate i looked like a yetti , i have a pic somewhere i will dig it out !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> Good on you!
> 
> Pelayo- Pale, Scottish...and Strawberry Blonde....:laugh:


Sod beards and goatees .... it's strawberry blond that "does it" for me everytime :thumb:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i normally have a beard or goatee or stubble, quite like it, look too baby faced clean shaven !!


I haven't clean shaved for years. Use the hair clippers which I use to shave my head.

Women here don't like facial hair, if you wear a proper beard you're basically called a caveman or mountain man. Stubble seems to be ok, I don't remember any complaints or negative comments.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to shave every morning , and start getting a 5 o'clock shadow at .. er 5pm ... don't mind goatee's on others . but not on me , glasses and face fur = clutter ... also pepper and salt facial hair ? hmmmm ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Heres me 21/2 months without shave and haircut lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i normally have a beard or goatee or stubble, quite like it, look too baby faced clean shaven !!





luke80 said:


> I know what you mean. When I shave I get asked for id in pubs, I'm nearly 31! It will all pay off when I start to shave in my mid 40s.


Same. I hate looking so young when clean shaven! Natural test booster having a beard.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 54561
> 
> 
> Heres me 21/2 months without shave and haircut lol :thumbup1:


You know you're in trouble now? It's on my harddrive, you can't stop me.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> You know you're in trouble now? It's on my harddrive, you can't stop me.


what you mean you can actually make that look worse pmsl !!!!


----------



## AbsBrah (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

AbsBrah said:


>


YES lol YES YOU ARE X


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I can grow a pretty thick and bushy beard, could from I was 17. My brothers the same. Walking around I always have a bit of scruff on the old nuggen


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol I have just shaven mine off as i just had a hair cut and my beard was longer then the back and sides and it looked silly plus it was Ginger so I looked like a Scottish hilbilly who had eaten too much haggis. Look much cleaner now...... Only reason I ever grow one is to hide the off season chin lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I have just shaven mine off as i just had a hair cut and my beard was longer then the back and sides and it looked silly plus it was Ginger so I looked like a Scottish hilbilly who had eaten too much haggis. Look much cleaner now...... Only reason I ever grow one is to hide the off season chin lol


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I grew a tache fro christmas , one like Senior (american choper) or Hulk hogan. Now i am a **** smelling Ginger and so it drew alot of attention which is good for the odd **** take which i enjoy. I unfortunately became attached to said tache and have kept it but since bleached both my hair and it and contrary to what you punks are gonna say,

I LOOK WEEL FOOKING COOL!!!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never been able to grow a beard. Hormones?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I've actually got a rather fcuk off beard going on right now. I keep it trimmed to a 1 blade so it more like heavy designer stubble.

Women I encounter have been flooding their knickers since I grew this bad boy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I loove what looks more like a "morning shade " kinda thing . cant stand a full grown beard


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've got a rather dapper goatee at the moment. My Missus likes it.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine was seriously long (for me) until last week . It's nice and trimmed now though. Always go for the stubble. Never clean.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

2nd one , much better Stu


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha thanks. As others have mentioned gets to a certain length then goes ginger. Heard of someone the other day dying their beard lol


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Beards are the lesbian cousins to mustaches


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Beards seem to be making quite a comeback at the mo.

My gym has quite a few muscular chaps sporting frontier style beards like this;


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beards all the way. The longer the better.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I always have a few days worth of stubble and keep it trimmed at that length unless I've got an important meeting.

My facial hair is generally as long as or slightly longer than the hair on my head.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I've always got some sort of beard , never wetshave


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

If I have a wet shave I look like a child.

Started with just stubble, now iv got a beard and cant bring my self to cut it.

Same with my hair, havent cut it for 4 years lol.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Never had a beard as such. I grade 0.5 it EOD for the slight-stubble-1-day-old-shave look.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Beards seem to be making quite a comeback at the mo.
> 
> My gym has quite a few muscular chaps sporting frontier style beards like this;
> 
> View attachment 148447


Was also on the news that beard transplant are on the raise.

Beards for life


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

There really aren't many ways to go when you're fat or ugly or both.I think all grossly overweight women should be made to grow one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gearchange said:


> There really aren't many ways to go when you're fat or ugly or both.I think all grossly overweight women should be made to grow one.


How is your beard GC


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Mine was seriously long (for me) until last week . It's nice and trimmed now though. Always go for the stubble. Never clean.


Strong beard form/10 would bang


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wish I could grow a beard.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive got a big beard.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

First thing I think is, Sheep! Let's all grow a fooking beard just because everyone else is. I'll stick with the stubble look


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm 27 and it took me until recently before i could grow one.

Mine's not neat though, it's literally just been grown from stubble and is unkempt, as it should be. Can't stand all this designer beard **** people have going on nowadays.

For those who can't grow one, keep at it - mine isn't thick and i had to grow it for like 2 months before it was noticeable as a 'proper' beard.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I use a stubble trimmer every 2/3 days, if I shave it, I look like a 13 year old teen - specially if I'm wearing a cap that day :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Some people look cool with a beard or stubble. Unfortunately if I don't shave for a week - I look homeless....


----------

